# seat stripping question



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, I'm new on the forums. I have a question.

I'm trying to lighten my car as much as possible (96 sentra 200sx se-r). I'm thinking about removing the entire rear seating assembly from my car, but I do not know if this was legal to do. like if a cop saw that I don't have seats, will I get pulled over and fined? I never carry passengers in my car anyways so I don't need the extra weight. Also, what about the front passenger seat?

Thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I would think Johhny Law only cares that each passenger in your vehicle has his/her own seatbelt. If it's only you, you don't need more than the driver's side.

Those seatbelt retractors are rather hefty. The seat and panels don't weigh much more than one retractor (with belt).


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello again  

Yup, I also heard from a friend that it's completely legal to do. So far I've only removed the rear seatings/coushions, which shaved about 34 lbs off the car. I've tried to get the seatbelt retractors off, which runs into the rear trunk portion of the car. There's only 1 screw that holds the retractors in place... but it's on there mad tight and I just can't remove it with my set of hand tools. The retractors looks to weigh in at about 4 lbs each with all associated assemblies/screws. I'll probably try again later.

Got any ideas of what to do with the decorations/mods after rear seating is removed? (such as put boomboxes in its place, add interior lighting ... etc.)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

necro said:


> Hello again
> 
> Yup, I also heard from a friend that it's completely legal to do. So far I've only removed the rear seatings/coushions, which shaved about 34 lbs off the car. I've tried to get the seatbelt retractors off, which runs into the rear trunk portion of the car. There's only 1 screw that holds the retractors in place... but it's on there mad tight and I just can't remove it with my set of hand tools. The retractors looks to weigh in at about 4 lbs each with all associated assemblies/screws. I'll probably try again later.
> 
> Got any ideas of what to do with the decorations/mods after rear seating is removed? (such as put boomboxes in its place, add interior lighting ... etc.)



the rear seats are NOTHING but foam, they dont weigh 34lbs..lol. why u gonna remove all this shit if its ur daily driver, ur just gonna look like another ricer. also, ur trying so hard to remove all this weight but then you wanna add it back on by putting in boomboxes and interior lighting..think about that one skippy.


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

damn I wish my back seats weighed 34 lbs.........

If you really want to loose weight then remove the hood, trunk, doors, and all that other unnecessary shit. 

Thats about how much sense removing the seats in your DD makes.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> the rear seats are NOTHING but foam, they dont weigh 34lbs..lol. why u gonna remove all this shit if its ur daily driver, ur just gonna look like another ricer. also, ur trying so hard to remove all this weight but then you wanna add it back on by putting in boomboxes and interior lighting..think about that one skippy.


I'm just asking for ideas. Got any? No? Then why trash my post? Right now the rear seats are gone, it's bare metal and doesn't look good (too rice looking)... so got any suggestions to make better use of this empty space?



Blackk Magikk said:


> damn I wish my back seats weighed 34 lbs.........
> 
> If you really want to loose weight then remove the hood, trunk, doors, and all that other unnecessary shit.
> 
> Thats about how much sense removing the seats in your DD makes.


lol... good one, I wish I could, but I doubt it would be legal nor safe to do. I also posted another thread on car battery, I would welcome any constructive comments or suggestions.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

honestly...i dont see how the rear cushions weigh that much, but if u say so,...then whatever makes you happy.

If you wanna cover the rear section....wrap it with carpet....or custom fab a fiberglass box to fit in there with some subs and amp in the middle or something.....something im currently working on.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

necro said:


> Hello again  The retractors looks to weigh in at about 4 lbs each with all associated assemblies/screws


You know this how? You said you couldn't get the retractors out. I have done exactly that and I tell you again one retractor weighs as much as both seat sections and all the interior panels combined (and that's nowhere near 35 pounds). In addition, since the retractors sit behind the rear wheel centerline, taking them out really helps inertia when turning.

Next, you go to this effort to remove the interior then throw all the gains away with a stinking subwoofer????


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll try to get the car mechanic to unbolt those retractor screws the next time I go in to change my oil. I just saw the retractor belt assembly in the trunk and made a guess to how much it weighs. I haven't removed them yet, but I'll confirm the actual weight when I get them removed.

For the weight of the seats ... I measured them on an bathroom scale, by subtracting my weight from the total weight of me holding the seats... I'll try this again with a different scale and post the results. I'm just curious, how much does your rear seatings weigh? (both left & right back supports & bottom coushion)



bahearn said:


> Next, you go to this effort to remove the interior then throw all the gains away with a stinking subwoofer????


And about the subwoofer ... I don't have one in my car, maybe you got it confused with someone else's posting. I did switch out the factory radio/cassett players and speakers with better ones. Otherwise performancewise, everything else is stock.

thestunts200sx is the one working with the custom subs & amps, I'm sure he has his reasons for either show or for his personal enjoyment.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

He was refering to when you said putting a system and such in it because its so empty. Which is entirely pointless and stupid. Why strip the car and then add MORE weight then you have taken out?? Your just gonna look like an idiot. I met a kid one night that did the same thing to his Integra and he was getting grilled by EVERYONE. Even chicks.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

good point 

I just don't want my posts to be misquoted/misinterperated ...

So far I haven't added anything to the rear. Even though I do love the wind tunnel effect, I do plan on fabricating a piece of plug for the section that leads to the trunk of my car to insulate the vehicle. I'm probably just gonna cover up the bare metal sections of the rear with some insulation material... nothing fancy.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Understandable. But I think everyone understands that you haven't done anything with it.  

I'd put carpet or something down. Make it at least look presentable.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

The bare metal looks rice? So you want to put subs and lighting in there so it DOESNT look rice? Wha?



Let's review......


Rice:












Race:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

unless this car is directly for racing, removing the back seats is goin to look like rice.. unlessy ou have a role cage, it will look cheese... but to help you can get a very thin piece of sheetmetal and tig weld it in to give it a better look and then maybe a little dynomat or soemthing will make it kill some sound


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

God, bare-metal and a roll-cage looks so horrible. If all the car does is race on the track it doesn't matter, cause nobody cares what it looks like. But on the street... dayum. Its just a no-no. I say leave it how it is.


----------

